# Raiden unmöglich :( Hilfe bitte!



## Dêvilspike (18. April 2010)

*Ich habe vor etwa 1/2 Jahr mit WoW aufgehört. 

Da Freunde von mir wieder anfingen dachte ich mir ich werf auch mal wieder ein Blick in WoW.

Ich hab also das Spiel wie normal installiert, ein paar Addons eingefügt und alles angepasst und wollte zum Auftakt PDK25 machen.

Ich komme in die Instanz und alles läuft wie normal... bis zum Boss pull

Mit einem mal bricht meine FPS von eigentlichen 30 auf 7-11 ein und es ist fast unspielbar.

Mein Bildschirm hat eine Auflösung von 1680x1050 hab auch schon versucht die Auflösung bzw. Effekte runterzustellen, aber es hilft nichts.

Ich habe einen Intel Core 2 Dou 6400 @2,13Ghz (2CPUs)
Meine Grafikkarte ist eine 
ATI Radeon HD 4870 mit 512 mb

Was mich daran stört ist, dass ich mein PC weder aufgerüstet noch irgendetwas damit gemacht habe und es vorher ohne Probleme lief

Danke für jegliche hilfe
Mfg Devilspike
*


----------



## Arandes (18. April 2010)

Hast du es ggf. mal versucht mit Addons ausschalten? Davon hast grad nichts geschrieben - kann wahre Wunder bewirken teilweise.


----------



## MarZ1 (18. April 2010)

soviel zum thema "wow wird immer einfacher"

das ist der wahre hardmode...raiden mit fps<10!


----------



## Dêvilspike (18. April 2010)

Addons aus oder an macht kein unterschied


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (18. April 2010)

MarZ schrieb:


> soviel zum thema "wow wird immer einfacher"
> 
> das ist der wahre hardmode...raiden mit fps<10!



Bin ich nun ein Held? Denn ich tu das jede Woche.


----------



## Felix^^ (18. April 2010)

30 fps ist auch wenig ^^


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (18. April 2010)

Dêvilspike schrieb:


> Addons aus oder an macht kein unterschied



Das denkst auch nur du...
Schalt lieber mal Recount aus das bewirkt wahre Wunder.


----------



## MarZ1 (18. April 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Bin ich nun ein Held? Denn ich tu das jede Woche.



ja solltest vllt mal nen achievement bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Legt 100 Raidbosse mit einem FPS-Wert unter 10"

das wäre doch mal was...und LK 25er Hardmode...pfff ist doch gar nix, sollen sie den boss mal alle mit unter 10 fps legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackseputt (18. April 2010)

Hast du schon den üblichen Spaß schon gemacht:
- Defragmentiert
- Festplatte entrümpelt (CCleander funktioniert super und ist kostenlos)
- Grafik-Effekte im Spiel runtergedreht, wurden ziemlich aufgewertet


----------



## PiaMarie (18. April 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Das denkst auch nur du...
> Schalt lieber mal Recount aus das bewirkt wahre Wunder.



Hehe,ja schalte Recount aus, denn der hat sich sicherlich über die niedrige DPS erschrocken und will dich damit nur aufmerksam machen...


Nur Spaß mehr net...lach


----------



## Phrosume (18. April 2010)

7-11 fps sind unspielbar? Das waren Standardwerte in 10er Raids meines alten Rechners und es ging alles gut.

Zu deinem Problem: 

Addons ausmachen hilft wirklich. Alles Grafische wie dieses merkwürdige Sunn oder Sachen die Daten speichern (Recount/Skada) drücken deine Performance gewaltig. 
Hast du vllt den Multisample zu hoch gestellt? Grafik wirklich alles runter? Da gibts so viele möglichkeiten....


----------



## Pristus (18. April 2010)

ab 25 Frames gilt ein Game als ruckelfrei da das Auge nicht mehr als 25 Bilder pro Sekunde wahrnehmen kann


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (18. April 2010)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> Hehe,ja schalte Recount aus, denn der hat sich sicherlich über die niedrige DPS erschrocken und will dich damit nur aufmerksam machen...
> 
> 
> Nur Spaß mehr net...lach



Ne auch nur weil dieses Recunt jeden Rotz aufnimmt.... Bei mir war das mal +20MB groß und dann hatt ich nurnoch 0 FPS. Rate mal was passiert ist nachdem ich das Addon ausgeschalten habe...


----------



## Dêvilspike (18. April 2010)

Ich hab doch bereits gesagt alle addons aus oder an kein unterschied....
AUCH RECOUNT!
defragmentiert noch nicht aber sonst schon alles mögliche probiert Tuneup, registry booster alle möglichen sache die die performance verbessern solln


----------



## Kingsbeer (18. April 2010)

also ich kann dir auch nur empfehlen: mach die addons die du nicht wirklich brauchst aus ( ala atlas loot, bagnon usw...) und dreh halt die grafik runter.
bei manchen bossen isses sogar gut wenn die grafik im keller is, siehste irgendwelches gedöns aufm boden besser^^


----------



## Raron@nathrezim (18. April 2010)

Hast du ne ATI-Karte? Dann sieh mal nach ob du im Catalyst-Center die 3D-Einstellungen hochgedreht hast. War bei mir neulich so. Einfach den Regler Richtung "Performance" verschieben und es wird besser.


----------



## Dêvilspike (18. April 2010)

Ich weiß nicht red ich Orcish oder so ich kann ALLE addons an oder aus machen gleiches ergebnis auch euer recount und meine effekte isnd alle aufs niedrigste und die auflösung 
wenn ich die aufs niedrigste stelle bkomm ich vielleicht 3-4 fps


----------



## Dêvilspike (18. April 2010)

@Raron@nathrezim
 Ich danke dir einfach auf performance und zack wieder 25 fps


----------



## Atinuviell (18. April 2010)

gibt es sowas auch für nvidia?
gforce 8800gtx


----------



## Rygel (18. April 2010)

in der aktuellen ausgabe des pc games sonderheftes (04/10) ist ein 10-seitiger wow-hardwareguide enthalten. vielleicht findest du dort etwas hilfreiches. (bei mir läuft alles tadellos, deshalb habe ich die 10 seiten nicht gelesen.)


----------



## WeRkO (18. April 2010)

Atinuviell schrieb:


> gibt es sowas auch für nvidia?
> gforce 8800gtx



Einfach mal aktuellen Treiber installieren und die Grafik (besonders die Schatten) runterdrehen. Habe mit meiner 8600 GT keinerlei Probleme und im 25er Raid immernoch meine 30 fps.


----------



## Atinuviell (18. April 2010)

ich hab schon so ziemlich alles gemacht. mit addons, ohne addons, repair laufen lassen, alles andere aus nur wow laufen lassen, treiber is eh aktuell, mit den einstellungen rumgespielt, im vollbild und fenstermodus ect....nix, nothing
ich verzweifel hier langsam


----------



## WeRkO (18. April 2010)

Wie schauts mit Arbeitsspeicher und Prozessor aus? Gerade WoW zieht extrem viel Ram.


----------



## TheDoggy (18. April 2010)

Ich raide teils mit <5 FPS und fahr 10k+ DPS. Krieg ich jetzt nen Orden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kein Plan, wo das Problem an 10 FPS sein soll. Klar is mit mehr besser, aber 10 is im Bereich des Spielbaren. Ab ~3 abwärts, wirds RICHTIG unspielbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Wers nicht glaubt, soll doch bitte, wenn er auf Niedrig schon nur 5 FPS hat, den ganzen Dreck aus Versehen auf Ultra stellen... xD)


----------



## Atinuviell (18. April 2010)

der rechner is ansich gut und bis vor kurzem lief auch alles super
intel core2 6600 2,4GHz (2CPU)
4Gb ram


----------



## Saberclaw (18. April 2010)

Könnte es am Multisampling in den Grafikeinstellungen liegen? Stell die einfach mal niedriger


----------



## WeRkO (18. April 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Ich raide teils mit <5 FPS und fahr 10k+ DPS. Krieg ich jetzt nen Orden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Erinnert mich gerade an SSC damals... Mit max. 5 Fps Hydross getankt *yay*

Edit: Atinuviell, wie schaut das mit deinen AddOns aus? Alle aktuell? Mein Pc ist wie gesagt noch nen wenig schlechter als deiner, allerdings kann ich durchweg flüssig spieln. Und was heisst "bis vor kurzem"? Kam das Problem erst mit nem bestimmten Patch? Irgendwas extrem Grafik ziehendes an?


----------



## Atinuviell (18. April 2010)

@sabber
das is schon niedrig


----------



## Weizenmehl (18. April 2010)

mach schattenqualität auf niedrig und anti alasing aus oder auf 2x


----------



## Seph018 (18. April 2010)

"red ich orkisch oder was?" xD der war gut


----------



## Atinuviell (18. April 2010)

Weizenmehl schrieb:


> anti alasing aus oder auf 2x



was ist das? schatten hab ich schon immer unten


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (18. April 2010)

Kennt wer ein gutes Defragmentierungs Programm?


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2010)

also ich benutzte JkDefrag und bin damit auch recht zufrieden ^^


----------



## Tamîkus (18. April 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Hast du es ggf. mal versucht mit Addons ausschalten? Davon hast grad nichts geschrieben - kann wahre Wunder bewirken teilweise.



sign

für innis hab ich garkeine addon eingeschaltet für raids hab ich nur deadly bos mods und x-perl an mehr braucht man net zum raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (18. April 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Kennt wer ein gutes Defragmentierungs Programm?



Hat echt viel mit dem Thema zutun, ja für 30$ von Pargon, oder für 50&#8364; von o&o.

Ansonsten Windows eigene Defragmentierung.




Tamîkus schrieb:


> für innis hab ich garkeine addon eingeschaltet für raids hab ich nur deadly bos mods und x-perl an mehr braucht man net zum raiden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



X-Perl braucht man auch net zum raiden.


----------



## Tamîkus (18. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Hat echt viel mit dem Thema zutun, ja für 30$ von Pargon, oder für 50€ von o&o.
> 
> Ansonsten Windows eigene Defragmentierung.
> 
> ...



theoretisch braucht man kein eizieges addon zum raiden =P


----------



## Nebola (18. April 2010)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> theoretisch braucht man kein eizieges addon zum raiden =P



Naja, wotlk wäre angebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne, also man braucht keins, stimmt. Aber DBM oder änliches ist immer gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (18. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Naja, wotlk wäre angebracht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dbm ist bei mir immer bei raids an x-perl hab ich an wegen den beweglichen portäts finds so schicker als die unbeweglichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (18. April 2010)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> dbm ist bei mir immer bei raids an x-perl hab ich an wegen den beweglichen portäts finds so schicker als die unbeweglichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auch wenn schick was anderes ist, aber wir sind net im Interface Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (18. April 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Kennt wer ein gutes Defragmentierungs Programm?



Nennt sich "Defragmentierung" und hat jedes Windows seit 3.1 mitgeliefert. Das tuts völlig. Diese Programme machen auch nichts anderes.


----------



## Tamîkus (18. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Auch wenn schick was anderes ist, aber wir sind net im Interface Forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (18. April 2010)

bei mir läufts grade in icc super, 30 fps + ^^
ahja man mahct wirklich merh schaden mit 30 fps anstatt 10 ^^
und man kann leichter reagieren
und sieht alles aufn boden wenn grafik oben ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und es schaut nett aus
achja ich liebe mein rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sonst
schmeiß windoof neu rauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nizor (18. April 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Kennt wer ein gutes Defragmentierungs Programm?




O&O Defrag
Ist das beste Programm was ich jemals benutzt habe.

Zum Topic kann ich nur sagen, das ich gerne mal wissen möchte was ihr alle mit euren Rechner macht.
Habe beim Raiden im durschnitt 55FPS.


----------



## Elito (18. April 2010)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> 30 fps ist auch wenig ^^



ab 25 fps kommt das menschliche auge eh nicht mehr mit also is alles darüber unwichtig.


----------



## Skyler93 (18. April 2010)

Elito schrieb:


> ab 25 fps kommt das menschliche auge eh nicht mehr mit also is alles darüber unwichtig.



okay in wow evtl. aber in shootern merkste ein tag und nacht unterschied, bei wow ists nur ein wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (18. April 2010)

MarZ schrieb:


> soviel zum thema "wow wird immer einfacher"
> 
> das ist der wahre hardmode...raiden mit fps<10!


Das gabs dann aber auch damals als WoW noch schwerer war ^.^


----------



## Daishi/Hultarier (18. April 2010)

Ich möchte mal von meinen Erfahrungen berichten.

WoW ist sehr Prozessorlastig* !* 
Du hast einen Core2 duo 6400 der mit 2,13 Ghz läuft, obwohl deine Graka 
ausreichen müsste hast du bestimmt auch das Ruckeln in Dalaran, oder ?
also in Dal abends kannst du es gut ausprobieren was deine CPU "wegschafft"
wenn es Ruckelt ist es oft auch nicht eine zu Schwache Graka
Auch wäre wichtig um einzuschätzen was bei dir hakt zu wissen, 
kann es sein das du ein neues System aufgespielt hast ?

welches Betriebssystem zb. Win7 - 64 oder XP 64 - 32
wie viel Arbeitsspeicher hast du ?

Zu meine Erfahrungen fps. betreffend. Ich habe eine C2D 6600 die ein Standart Takt von 2400 mhz hat, ich hatte auch nerviges "Ruckeln" (Aufl. 1920 x 1200, Rad 4850. 1024) )in Dal. zb, 
habe mir dann einen besseren Kühler geholt und die CPU auf 2.88 mhz übertaktet,
jetzt nur durch die 400 mhz Läuft es in Dal. zb. Ruckel frei ^^ !!
betr. System Win 7 - 64, 4 gb ddr2 Speicher

hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig Orientierung geben.

eine Bitte noch 
- Bitte, passt auf mit dem Übertakten, die CPU ist schnell Kaputt-
Ihr müsst schon genau aufpassen mit den CPU Temps !


----------



## WR^Velvet (19. April 2010)

Naja, hab nen Core²Duo 6300 mit gerade mal 2*1,86GHz und hab eigentlich keinerlei Probleme mit rucklern.
Dazu hab ich nur 2GB DDR2 Ram und ne lasche GF 6600 GT mit gerade mal 256MB DDR3.
Denke mal das nahezu alle hier nen besseres System ihr eigen nennen.

Was WoW auf jeden Fall gerne tut ist sämmtliche Daten auf der Festplatte zu speichern.
Das dürfte bei einigen dazu führen das genau da der Flaschenhals liegt.
Spiele sollten daher nie auf langsamen aber schicken USB Drives laufen und auch ne gescheit defragmentierte Platte tut ihr übriges zur Performanceverbesserung. 
Sicher tuts die Windoofeigene Defragsoftware auch, ich rate trotzdem dazu Drittanbieter zu verwenden.
Gibt dort neben den sehr guten woe O&O auch durchaus gute Freeware.
Defragmentierung ist halt doch nicht gleich Defragmentierung.
Windoof sorgt lediglich dafür das zusammengehörige Fragmente von Dateien auch zusammen liegen auf der Platte.
Hingegen bieten Fremdsoftwares viel mehr Möglichkeiten wie Daten nach Zugriff auf die schnellen Spuren einer HD zu sortieren oder Offlinedefragmentierung was dann auch Zugriff auf Systemdatein ermöglicht um diese auf günstigere Sektoren zu verschieben.
Auch die Auslagerungsdatei sollte grundsätzlich auf der schnellsten Platte im System liegen.

Auch das allseitsbeliebte Overclocking ist zwar nach wie vor mit Vorsicht zu genießen und keines Weges zum Dauerbetrieb geeignet.
Overclocking, oder auch Übertakten, kommt aus der Benchmarking Szene und dient lediglich dazu für einen einzigen Benchmark das System sowie die Hardware am maximal möglichen Limit zu fahren.
Manche mögen es Schwanzvergleich nennen, jedoch gehört dort auch ein fundiertes technisches Wissen dazu.
Heutige CPUs und Mainboards sind eigentlich gut abgesichert das nen Hitzetod einer CPU nahezu ausgeschlossen ist.
Auch bieten manche Mainboards ein geringes Autooverclocking an welches die Leistung anhebt wenn der Bedarf dafür da ist.
Ich halte jedoch von Overclocking im Gamingbereich nicht viel. Es verkürzt die Lebenszeit der hardware, macht das Getriebssystem instabiel, Games können crashen und der Performancegewinn wiegt die negativen Sachen in keinster weise auf.
Lieber nen ordentlich configuriertes und dafür stabiles System. Spart ne menge Nerven und im Zweifelsfall auch Geld. ,-)


----------



## Independent (19. April 2010)

Leute, Leute...

Das menschlische Auge kann sehrwohl mehr als 25FPS warnehmen und Dalaran kann auch mit einem 5000€-Rechner ruckeln. Da sind einfach ein Haufen Daten unterwegs, die weder Grafikkarte noch Prozessor auslasten, sondern die Leitungen zum glühen bringen...und da spielt es auch keine Rolle, ob man jetzt 32mbit oder 1mbit hat.


----------



## Palimbula (19. April 2010)

Hat irgendetwas von den Tipps nun bei dir geholfen?

Folgende Tips könnte ich dir noch bieten: mit welchen Regeln ist dein Anti-Virus-Programm eingestellt im laufenden Betrieb zu arbeiten? Sind diese zu "streng", kann dies die Performance beeinflussen. Dies merkt man vor allem wenn der Ladebildschirm auftaucht. Ansonsten kontrolliere mal die Temperatur der Grafikkarte während du spielst, z.B. mit *MSI Afterburner* bzw. die Temperatur der CPU. Auch solltest du mal, wie bereits angesprochen, ingame die Grafikeinstellungen ändern. Prüfe aber bitte vorher, ob du die Einstellungen nicht bereits durch den Treiber der Grafikkarte vorgibst (Stichwort Application Controlled). Des Weiteren kann sich der Anti-Aliasing-Modus (Box, Tent,...) negativ auf die FPS auswirken. Ebenfalls kann im Rahmen des Möglichen auch der Grafikkartentreiber als solches liegen --> neuere Version "langsamer" als eine ältere. Auch die AddOns sollten aktuell sein, wobei es immer wieder vorkommt dass diese auffallend negativ auf die Performance auswirken (wurde ebenfalls bereits angesprochen). Du kannst auch einfach mal den "WTF" und "Interface"-Ordner umbenennen und den "Cache"-Ordner leeren. Dann erstellt WoW automatisch neue und du erkennst ob es definitiv nicht an den AddOns liegt. In mehreren Foren wurde auch empfohlen WoW auf eine andere Festplatte (nicht einfach nur Partition) als das Betriebssystem zu installieren. Ob sich dies auf die Performance auswirkt kann ich leider nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Dêvilspike (19. April 2010)

Ja ok wenn es an meinem PC liegtwieso kann ich dann z.b. CSS mit fast 300 FPS
und Call of Duty Modern Warfare2 mit auch 50+ spielen da kann irgendwaws doch nicht stimmen???
Und in Dala ruckelt bei mir nichts 
Wie gesagt es passiert mir NUR beim raiden/bgs(AV/insel der eroberung) sonst nichts


----------



## NexxLoL (19. April 2010)

Das Zauberwort heißt Vsync.....Hatte das Problem auch seit dem Ulduar-Patch. Schau mal in deine Einstellungen ob du Vsync, oder Vertikalsync oder wie das bei WoW auch immer heißt an hast. Bei mir lief bei WoW immer alles flüssig bis auf Raids. Als ich es ausgeschaltet hatte liefen auch die perfekt. Schau am besten mal nach.


----------



## muehe (19. April 2010)

ein tolles Defrag Pragramm wird dir nix bringen 

da reicht das von Windows oder http://www.piriform.com/defraggler


----------



## Atinuviell (30. April 2010)

Das sind alles gute Tips die ich auch mal probiert habe....ohne Erfolg. Trotzdem danke dafür.
Das merkwürdige ist ja, dass WOW bis vor 4-5 Wochen einwandfrei lief. Ich habe auch nix an meinem Rechner geändert. Langsam glaube ich nicht mehr das es an mir liegt.


----------



## Independent (1. Mai 2010)

Den Flaschenhals zu finden ist nervig. Setz den Rechner neu auf.

Wenns dann noch ruckelt, dann liegt es an WoW oder am Nationalsozialismus...kA


----------



## OldboyX (2. Mai 2010)

WR^Velvet schrieb:


> ....
> Auch das allseitsbeliebte Overclocking ist zwar nach wie vor mit Vorsicht zu genießen und keines Weges zum Dauerbetrieb geeignet.
> Overclocking, oder auch Übertakten, kommt aus der Benchmarking Szene und dient lediglich dazu für einen einzigen Benchmark das System sowie die Hardware am maximal möglichen Limit zu fahren.
> Manche mögen es Schwanzvergleich nennen, jedoch gehört dort auch ein fundiertes technisches Wissen dazu.
> ...



Hier muss ich doch deutlich widersprechen. Der einzige Nachteil den Overclocking hat ist, dass der Mehrstromverbrauch die gewonnene Leistung meist nicht aufwiegt im Vergleich zu einer standardmäßig höhergetakteten CPU. Doch ansonsten ist Overclocking bei vernünftiger Kühlung ein ausgezeichneter Weg für Leute mit kleinerem Geldbeutel an höhere Leistung zu kommen.

Mein Q6600 hat damals 140 &#8364; gekostet bei 2,4 GHz takt. Dazu ein guter Lüfter für 30 Euro (da die Boxed Version aber auch 10 Euro mehr gekostet hätte ist der Unterschied nur 20 Euro) und Mehrstromkosten von im Jahr (vielleicht) 5 Euro durch übertakten. Das sind 165 Euro für einen Quadcore der vollkommen stabil auf 3,2 GHz im Dauerbetrieb läuft und dabei mit Tjunction niemals über 60° steigt - Tcase niemals über 45°.

Das sind knapp mehr als 30% Leistung die ich extra bekomme für einen "Aufpreis" von 25 Euro. Ein entsprechend getakteter Quadcore (ab Werk 3 Ghz) hätte damals weit jenseits von 300 Euro gekostet. Da die Temperaturen dank guter Kühlung dennoch niedriger sind als bei Standardtakt und BoxedLüfter kann von einer verringerten Lebensdauer auch keine Rede sein (vielleicht anstatt 15 Jahre nur noch 12? - beides interessiert nicht weil es weit jenseits realistischer Nutzungsdauer liegt).

PS: Ich gebe dir natürlich Recht, dass ein bestimmtes Wissen beim Übertakten unerlässlich ist, genauso wie ein geeignetes mainboard / Netzteil / Kühlsystem etc. Doch die Pauschalaussage, dass Overclocking generell nur etwas für Benchmarker wäre und dort nur für kurze Zeit eingesetzt wird um Bestwerte zu erzielen ist völlig daneben. Die machen das natürlich auch, oft mit Flüssigstickstoff usw. doch das sind die absoluten Ausnahmen.


----------



## Klos1 (2. Mai 2010)

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Mein 9550 mit einen Takt von 2,83 Ghz läuft schon ewig mit 3,4 Ghz. Der Leistungsgewinn ist deutlich spürbar. Die Temparaturen absolut im grünen Bereich. Und mir ist auch noch nie eine CPU kaputt gegangen. Das mit der Lebensdauer ist also völlig unerheblich, wenn man nicht übertreibt. Bevor der kaputt geht, wird er eh längst aussortiert, weil er einfach zu alt ist. Desweiteren gibt es auch schlicht CPU's, die für mehr Takt ausgelegt sind. Zwischen meinen 9550er und einen 9770 Extreme für 1000 € gab es damals keinen großen Unterschied, außer das die Extreme vielleicht noch selektiert wurden. Änderte nichts an der Tatsache, daß man jeden 9550er problemlos auf den Takt eines Extremes bringen konnte. Dabei sparte man sich mal eben 700-800 Euro. Es gibt also auch sinnvolles Overclocking. Den 9550er setzte ich sogar produktiv ein und habe da nicht die kleinsten Bedenken. Bei 3,4 Ghz hab ich nen FSB von 400, da läuft ja sogar mein Mainboard noch innerhalb der Spezifikation.


----------

